# Cases



## falsehope (Oct 17, 2011)

Does anyone have a recommendation on a case for the HP Touchpad?


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GRO2MO

I got that one and am quite happy with it... especially for the price.


----------



## Lddrizzt (Aug 26, 2011)

My GF has that case and she really likes it.
I have this one:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005J064XS
I am pleased with it, personally I like it a little better than the other one.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

the way to go...
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=tpu+touchpad&x=0&y=0


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

lol, that $10 one is a piece of crap. Limited to only two different angles that the back fold doesn't stay put very well. I have the official HP case and I'm not very fond of it neither. Its a hassle to put in/take out, and holding it while its in the case is awkward and annoying. 
I'm considering getting the poetic case. Looks like it'd be easy to slip on and off and move adjustable.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

Try original









http://www.shopping.hp.com/store/product/product_detail/FB343AA%2523AC3/1?jumpid=in_r329_personalization/browse2/PDP_PDP

Charge the device right in the case with touchstone.


----------



## chefjw (Sep 15, 2011)

http://electroniccrap.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=54_58&products_id=65

Was a great deal at 19 when I bought mine seems a little high now. Love the case even used the clip on my g-tab when I had it.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Go with the HP case that way if you get a Touchstone, it will charge with it. The touchstone is the greatest thing about the device


----------



## falsehope (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks!

I'm going to get this one http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005J064XS


----------



## y2kdread (Aug 22, 2011)

This is my vote:

http://www.buy.com/pr/product.aspx?sku=222943653&sellerid=11408470

I like the extra padding and protection it gives. I had a case similar to this for my Nook Color and it's hard to try any other case!


----------



## simpat1zq (Oct 13, 2011)

I posted this in another topic too:

I have THIS ONE. I like it a lot. The touchpad fits well in it, and the buttons are all accessible, and it turns into a stand.

A friend of mine got THIS ONE, and it's really nice too, and costs less.


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have the targuss case and itis great....i can use the strap as a place for my hand so it is easier to hold


----------



## ften (Aug 26, 2011)

y2kdread said:


> This is my vote:
> 
> http://www.buy.com/p...llerid=11408470
> 
> I like the extra padding and protection it gives. I had a case similar to this for my Nook Color and it's hard to try any other case!


I really like this case too, good build quality and it looks nice.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> lol, that $10 one is a piece of crap. Limited to only two different angles that the back fold doesn't stay put very well. I have the official HP case and I'm not very fond of it neither. Its a hassle to put in/take out, and holding it while its in the case is awkward and annoying.
> I'm considering getting the poetic case. Looks like it'd be easy to slip on and off and move adjustable.


i agree....while i have one made for the iPad, it fits pretty good and looks EXACTLY like the one above. but i got it from a verizon store for like $3 on clearance. but the stand is a Pain, the TP falls down when in landscape mode, and i sometimes cannot hit the soft buttons (CM7) as easily as i would like. but for $3 it is a solid case.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks like this one would cover up the speakers

sent from my Touchdroid - thanks cyanomods!


----------

